

Google IO streaming live - agotterer
http://www.youtube.com/GoogleDevelopers

======
nixme
They just announced the open-sourcing of VP8 under a royalty-free licence :)

<http://www.webmproject.org>

~~~
icey
Someone _has_ to talk to Google about their terrible naming practices. Between
VP8 & V8, Go and Closure, I'm amazed any of us can remember what Google
product is what.

~~~
milkshakes
Personally, i think their "pairs" ( gin and guice, nacl and pepper) are both
effective and cute. As for the ones you mentioned, v8 is a faster JavaScript
engine , which makes sense (see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V8_engine> ). Go
is a language that is easy to get started with. Vp8, they inherited when they
bought on2. I haven't used closure, and don't know much about it, but I'm
guessing to those familiar with it, it makes sense.

At very least, their names are much more intuitive than, for example, apache
software names

~~~
stuntmouse
For an even better contrast, compare with Microsoft.

------
swah
Which of those are we seeing on this live stream?

[http://code.google.com/intl/pt-BR/events/io/2010/session-
sch...](http://code.google.com/intl/pt-BR/events/io/2010/session-
schedule.html)

Also, what's the GMT of the schedule?

------
runevault
Anyone know if, and if so when, the various track videos will be released? I'm
kinda interested in the android track and the PubsubHubbub talk and would be
interesting to see what can be learned from them.

------
hubb
aw, doesn't seem like pg's talk will be broadcasted
<http://dl.google.com/googleio/programguide.pdf>

~~~
dannyr
Somebody will be taking notes through the Wave.

[https://wave.google.com/wave/#restored:wave:googlewave.com!w...](https://wave.google.com/wave/#restored:wave:googlewave.com!w+v_K9zbZkBXX)

